# Few thoughts / Questions with Overclocking



## hypedblank (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi there, Ive been overclocking for a while now and theres a few questions which Id like to ask. First of ill start of with my pc specs.

Mainboard :Gigabyte P31-DS3L
Chipset :	Intel P31/P35
Processor :Intel Pentium D 925 @ 4490 MHz (43c idle)
Physical Memory :	2048 MB (2 x 1024 DDR2-SDRAM )
Video Card :Radeon X1650 Series 
Hard Disk :ST3500620AS (500 GB)
DVD-Rom Drive :HP DVD Writer 640b ATA Device
Operating System :	Windows Vista (TM) Ultimate Professional 

The most obvious thing I notice when overclocking is that my Rams mhz goes up so I have to set it lower manually. Does this affect the performance of the ram? is there any side effects? Should I try and keep the mhz of the ram auto and lower the cpu so its stable?

Also I want to know if im better of overall trying to go for higher FSB or GHZ. Currently my cpu is at 298 fsb and it has a x15 mutliplier. Should I lower the multiplier and get the fsb higher?

Another thing what extactly does raising the voltage of CPU, FSB and DDR2 actually do? Would it make my pc more stable.

Last thing, I notice that when playing some games the graphics can be abit laggy, even though I get decent fps. What should I do to make the gameplay as smooth as? Ive tried overclocking and since im unable to check my GPU's temps im not sure whats causing it.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

the main reason for bumping up the voltages is in situations where the waveform peaks start to degrade during overclock.

it's hard to know if you need to do this, without an oscilliscope.

i wouldn't bump it up unless your machine stalls on overclock, and then i'd only bump it up a tiny bit.


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

hypedblank said:


> The most obvious thing I notice when overclocking is that my Rams mhz goes up so I have to set it lower manually. Does this affect the performance of the ram? is there any side effects? Should I try and keep the mhz of the ram auto and lower the cpu so its stable?


The performance difference you'll see results from a slower RAM frequency, no other side effects. You should always lower the FSB until your system is stable. Generally you'll see a faster system if you have the RAM overclocked as well, with low enough latencies, rather than just the CPU.



hypedblank said:


> Also I want to know if im better of overall trying to go for higher FSB or GHZ. Currently my cpu is at 298 fsb and it has a x15 mutliplier. Should I lower the multiplier and get the fsb higher?


A higher FSB should yield better performance. Increased FSB means you're increasing the frequency of all the other system components such as the PCI slots. You'll probably hit that barrier before you max out the FSB.


----------



## hypedblank (Mar 3, 2008)

Underclocker said:


> The performance difference you'll see results from a slower RAM frequency, no other side effects. You should always lower the FSB until your system is stable. Generally you'll see a faster system if you have the RAM overclocked as well, with low enough latencies, rather than just the CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> A higher FSB should yield better performance. Increased FSB means you're increasing the frequency of all the other system components such as the PCI slots. You'll probably hit that barrier before you max out the FSB.


thanks for your input


----------

